# Which is best, key or thumb turn locks on doors?



## Toby (23 Oct 2012)

Getting external door locks replaced and not sure whether to get key locks or thumb turns on the inside. Key locks mean I can take key out and worry less about someone breaking glass and reaching in to open door but locksmith said they can just as easily reach around to find a key hanging near the door.

So, is there any real reason not to get thumb turn locks for convenience and safety in a fire?

Thanks


----------



## Dermot (23 Oct 2012)

You might also consider the possibility of very young children being able to open the door from inside. They can be convenient but have their downsides as in your own post and as I have stated


----------



## Toby (23 Oct 2012)

Thanks thats another consideration alright. Was just wondering is there any reason to do away with internal keys


----------



## roker (23 Oct 2012)

There is a safety issue with an internal key lock, if the key is taken away you are locked inside the house if a fire breaks out.


----------



## Toby (27 Oct 2012)

roker said:


> There is a safety issue with an internal key lock, if the key is taken away you are locked inside the house if a fire breaks out.


 
I agree but we have a few doors and are very careful about keeping keys hanging right beside the door so I'm not too worried about that.


----------



## corkgal (17 Nov 2012)

We have the thumb ones. Front  door has a yale lock too, so no danger of little ones getting out. My daughter (3.5) has never tried to open them (yet)

I would risk someone breaking in easier rather than be stuck inside in event of a fire.


----------



## Janet (19 Nov 2012)

For anyone who has a bit of time to waste  there was a loooong discussion on doorlocks on a German (in English) discussion forum a while back.  If you can look past the people moaning about how German doors are different and just not as good as the doors where they come from, there are some good points and things to think about in terms of doors and locks.


----------



## Darthvadar (19 Nov 2012)

Key locks prevent you from accidentally locking yourself out!. No key, no locked door.


----------



## Leo (20 Nov 2012)

Darthvadar said:


> Key locks prevent you from accidentally locking yourself out!. No key, no locked door.


 
It's more the internal side is the question here. With euro cylinder locks, you have the option of key or thumb-turn on the inside. Don't think anyone is advocating thumb-turns on the outside


----------



## Darthvadar (20 Nov 2012)

Fair point, Leo....

However, it's a point to consider....

Darth....


----------



## losttheplot (20 Nov 2012)

With a key lock, leaving a key in on the inside, means you can't open from the outside with a key. Can be nuisance.


----------



## 25euronote (20 Nov 2012)

instead of changing the cylinder put in a kfv multilock with split spindle. you have to use the key on the outside but just handle on inside.


----------



## SarahMc (20 Nov 2012)

I hate the ones you have to lock as you go out, much prefer just closing the door behind me. A few times I have arrived home from work after a stressful morning getting everyone out only to find the door was open all day :-O

I've since changed the lock to facilitate my scattiness.


----------



## roker (21 Nov 2012)

Losttheplot: +1 Especially if someone comes home in the early hours and has to wake everyone up to get in


----------



## losttheplot (22 Nov 2012)

Been there done that roker, although I think the occupant may have done it deliberately. Got to spend quality time with the cat.


----------



## roker (25 Nov 2012)

Ha ha, you should have brought a bottle of something back


----------

